# Das fiele mir schwer



## perpend

_Das *fiele *mir schwer._

Damit meine ich "Das würde mir schwer fallen."

Sagt man dieses "fiele" noch heutzutage? Oder, geht es nur in der Schriftform?


----------



## dubitans

The classy and the unclassy appear classy when they say it thusly.


----------



## perpend

Well-put and *lol* dubitans.

Wie schäute es bei TV aus?

(schäute)


----------



## dubitans

There ain't no such word, man!


----------



## perpend

Ich dächte, es würde bei TV anders ausschauen. Hoppla Hopp.


----------



## dubitans

schaute 
schäute


----------



## perpend

Thanks, dubitans. Why isn't the umlaut included in the case of "schauen"?


----------



## dubitans

Worin besteht der Konnex mit "TV"?


----------



## perpend

Ich verstehe null,komma,gar nichts, an dieser Stelle.


----------



## dubitans

perpend said:


> Thanks, dubitans. Why isn't the umlaut included in the case of "schauen"?


Is it ever with "au"?
_Wenn ich kaufte/kaute/raufte/baute/verdaute/jaulte/miaute/taute/alles versaute_


----------



## perpend

Wie schaut es mit "bräuchte" aus?


----------



## dubitans

Das hört man oft, ist aber umgangssprachlich.


----------



## dubitans

perpend said:


> Ich verstehe null,komma,gar nichts, an dieser Stelle.


 Ich hab den Zusammenhang mit TV nicht verstanden.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Umlaute sind regional unterschiedlich häufig.
In regionaler Umgangssprache hört man sie zum Beispiel im südlichen Thrüringer Wald öfter als in Sachsen.

Mein Vater sagte regelmäßig "Ich bräuchte mal xxxxx."
But it is not used in case of "schauen". 
I think this is blocked by "scheuen" - if it ever was used.

"Das fiele mir schwer" sagt man heute noch, aber auch "das würde mir schwerfallen."
Ich würde "das fiele mir schwer" wahrscheinlich verwenden, wenn ich es besonders hervorheben möchte.
Unter Umständen umgangssprachlich mit "echt": "Das fiele mir echt schwer."

_Wenn ich kaufte/kaute/raufte/baute/verdaute/jaulte/miaute/taute/alles versaute

_In all these cases I would not use the Umlaut.

But 
wiederkauen - wiederkäute - hier würde ich es verwenden, das deutet darauf hin, dass es einen Sprachwandel gab. Ich weiß im Moment nicht, in welcher Richtung.

Im Dialekt kenne ich "Gekäu"="Geschwätz", hier würde "käute" (dummes Zeug redete) funktionieren.

Bei "miäute" würde ich es augenzwinkernd anerkennen, es wirkt leicht ironisch.

bei "tauen" gibt es ein ähnlich klingendes Wort: "vertauen" = mit Tauen festbinden, hier würde ich "vertaute" und "vertäute" akzeptieren.

Ich hätte sogar ein Problem, festzustellen, welches dem Standard entspricht.

Mir fällt auf: Bei "versauen" bin ich unsicher, ob es neben "versaute" "versäute" gibt.


----------



## dubitans

wiederkäuen!

Das Rind ist ein Wiederkäuer, kein Wiederkauer.


----------



## perpend

I don't get in either, to be honest, but I thank you, Hutschi, for being honest and forthright.

Ganz sicher geht es hier nicht, m.E., was dieses Thema betrifft!


----------



## dubitans

@perpend 
 Can't answer your PM, you're over quota (I mean your mailbox, of course).


----------



## perpend

Very off-topic: Cleaned her up a couple days ago.


----------



## Hutschi

dubitans said:


> wiederkäuen!
> 
> Das Rind ist ein Wiederkäuer, kein Wiederkauer.



Genau. Aber warum? Wo kommt der Umlaut her? 
Warum heißt es: "Das Rind käut" statt "kaut" und wo ist der Unterschied?



perpend said:


> I don't get in either, to be honest, but I thank you, Hutschi, for being honest and forthright.
> 
> Ganz sicher geht es hier nicht, m.E., was dieses Thema betrifft!




Was ist es genau, was Du wissen möchtest? Geht es um die Wortherkunft oder Wortnutzung?

Eine allgemeingültige Regel gibt es nicht, nur Tendenzen.
Und eine der Tendenz ist, dass in der Standardsprache die Tendenz weg vom Umlaut geht, der regional aus Dialekten kommt.


----------



## perpend

Ich glaube schon, dass ein Regel existiert: _Die Vergangenheitsform plus Umlaut wenn es geht._


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> Ich glaube schon, dass ein Regel existiert: _Die Vergangenheitsform plus Umlaut wenn es geht._



"Wenn es geht" ist dabei leider extrem unklar.

Sonst wäre es eine klare Regel.


----------



## dubitans

Die Regel gibt es nicht. Nicht nur bei au nicht.
sagte, wagte
hoffte, pochte
putzte, lutschte


----------



## perpend

Many apologies: _die Regel

_Mir kommt es einfach komisch in verschiedenen Formen vor. Deshalb die/der Verwirrung.


----------



## dubitans

Wo ist dir denn im Konjunktiv 2 der Umlaut untergekommen?


----------



## perpend

Ich würde sagen.
Ich säge.

Ist das dir fremd, dubitans?


----------



## Arukami

perpend said:


> Ich würde sagen.
> Ich säge.
> 
> Ist das dir fremd, dubitans?



Das habe ich noch nie gehört. "säge" hat nur mit dem Verb "sägen" (Ich säge, er sägt, ...) zu tun, und da "sagen" ein schwaches Verb ist, wird der Konjunktiv II ganz regelmäßig gebildet (sagte). 

Um noch meinen Senf zum Thema dazuzugeben: Für schwache Verben nutze ich fast ausschließlich die würde-Form. Bei einigen starken Verben nutze ich auch nach Möglichkeit ausschließlich den Konjunktiv II. Dazu fallen mir spontan ein: stehen (stünde), fallen (fiele) + gefallen (gefiele) etc., wäre (sein), spräche (sprechen), sitzen (säße), ziehen (zöge), bleiben (bliebe), nehmen (nähme) ...

Aber ich nutze etwa nicht _sterben _(stürbe).


----------



## dubitans

Ja, starke Verben lauten um: brächte, zöge, wüsche


----------



## Demiurg

Tretet alle der Gesellschaft zur Stärkung der Verben bei, dann klappt das in Zukunft auch mit den Umlauten!


----------



## dubitans

Ich träte bei, büke ich nicht gerade.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe einen Artikel bei Zwiebelfisch gefunden:

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebe...enn-man-koennte-wie-man-woellte-a-522262.html

Hier wird erläutert, warum "bräuchte" oft verwendet wird. Es ist eindeutig als Konjunktiv gekennzeichnet. Dagegen kann "brauchte" auch Vergangenheit sein.

Ich brauchte ein Buch.
Ich bräuchte ein Buch.

Die Herleitung ist wahrscheinlich eher volksetymologisch, aber einprägsam.

Auch der ironisch-spöttische Gebrauch des Umlauts wird gezeigt.


----------



## ablativ

dubitans said:


> Is it ever with "au"?
> _Wenn ich kaufte/kaute/raufte/baute/verdaute/jaulte/miaute/taute/alles versaute_



Right you are, even though some grammar books use "bäuchte" as a correct form. See here.

See also this thread.


----------



## perpend

Thanks one and all. Also thanks for the helpful links.


----------



## bearded

dubitans said:


> Ich träte bei, büke ich nicht gerade.


 Deinen (ironischen, hoffe ich) Satz finde ich toll.


----------

